# American Bully Conformation



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay a few people have suggested this...we have a similar thread in the general forum...but it is mostly judged by APBT owners...and now that we have a few more ABKC show people posting I thought this would be the perfect time for this to get off the ground...if you would like to know opinions on how your dog would do in the ABKC show ring...post up stacked pictures of them...preferably a side stack and a front and rear view...
and if I can get these guys to donate their time...they will critique the dog on faults and what not. If I had the ABKC experience I would be glad to do so...but at this time I am more of an outsider looking in and I would prefer someone with actual show ring experience...post the pics in this thread and I will seperate them a few at a time to be reviewed as in the other thread...please allow me a bit of time...being that I have been a bit under the weather...thanks...and anything i'm missing...yall help me out...
ty
ls806


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good thread idea. I'm interested to see what comes up!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope we get lots of pictures this could be a really good learning experience.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

^^^I agree^^^


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Angel she is nice looking. I would say more of a classic but then I am still learning so I don't know much. Not sure if it is how she is standing but is she a bit eastie/westie.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its just the picture she is very straight


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought she was. I know in one picture it looks that way and in the others she is straight on.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok not that I am by ANY means a judge or anything, but I think Luna looks great, no easty/westy going on, in one of the pics it looks it but in the others it doesn't. int he second pic it would be an awesome stack just bring her back legs in just a bit  great pics overall though 

Freddie, - Blue looks awesome, I LOVE and inshape bully, his legs are bit kicked out is hard to say but he is in great shape  ANd he has a nice stragit front


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> ok not that I am by ANY means a judge or anything, but I think Luna looks great, no easty/westy going on, in one of the pics it looks it but in the others it doesn't. int he second pic it would be an awesome stack just bring her back legs in just a bit  great pics overall though
> 
> Freddie, - Blue looks awesome, I LOVE and inshape bully, his legs are bit kicked out is hard to say but he is in great shape  ANd he has a nice stragit front


Yea he is slight e/w-
Not too bad tho- idk ABKC standards yet-. He tends to throw his elbows out sometimes but I've been practicing stacking and correcting him. Ty Tye


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't knwo ABKC standards eitehr, am stating strictly my opinion  Keep practicing ya doing a great job and if you see the e/w in him then I am learning, lol. Wonder if you can work with him on throwing his elbowes out, ya know pace him right?? just wondering?? I heart Blue


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

*DISCLAIMER: The only correct way to evaluate a dog is by proper inspection by a certified ABKC Judge. My comments are purely based on photos which limit my abilities to really inspect the animal and also limits my abilities to review actual size and movement. Movement is a reflection of structure, therefore without reviewing movement you can fully establish proper structure. But I can try to give my honest opinion based on my experiences and knowledge of the breed.*

Please do not take my opinion as a negative thing, all my comments are made to be a constructive review. Do not think I am putting your dog down, I can make points about my own dogs that need to be improving on just as much as I can someone else's dog. Also if you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask me.

*HERE WE GO...*


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Just so nobody thinks their pics disappeared I have moved the first set to structure and faults thread...then when Devin or Manny gets the time to check em out they will hopefully go thru and let you know wassup...for others who want their dogs evaluated post the pics on this thread and they will be moved a couple at a time...
Thanks again Devin for the time and support...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> I don't knwo ABKC standards eitehr, am stating strictly my opinion  Keep practicing ya doing a great job and if you see the e/w in him then I am learning, lol. Wonder if you can work with him on throwing his elbowes out, ya know pace him right?? just wondering?? I heart Blue


Aww he sends kisses- Stacia gave me some pointers and it works- just hard to keep him that way


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Just so nobody thinks their pics disappeared I have moved the first set to structure and faults thread...then when Devin or Manny gets the time to check em out they will hopefully go thru and let you know wassup...for others who want their dogs evaluated post the pics on this thread and they will be moved a couple at a time...
> Thanks again Devin for the time and support...


Hahaha dude i just hit refresh like ummm where did they go.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

lol...
i figured that would happen...no worries bro...hahaha...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

What thread? I'm looking and havent seen any updated.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Stacia is awesome, and again I WILL STATE I AM IN NOOOO way an ABKC judge or hudge for any registry, I am strictly basing my opnion on what I think I know


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Structure and Faults


----------

